# Campground Suggestion For Asheville, Nc



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

We are planning a weeks vacation in Asheville, NC in July. There will only be 
2 adults. We don't need a lot of amenities just a nice clean quiet campground to 
use as a base as we explore the area. We are traveling from Newport News, VA
and plan to take 2 days to get there with a stop about 1/2 way. So if anyone
knows of a campground fairly close to I85 or I40 in the Raleigh/ Durham area 
that would be a big help too.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We've stayed at the Ashville East KOA passing through a few times. Never had a bad experience. Only down fall is that it is right along I40 and can get noisy depending on traffic. Other than that we enjoyed it.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, we've stayed at Bear Creek Campground there in Asheville. Its located right in the middle of I-40 and I-26. It does sit high up on a hill (which make for great views of the surrounding hills and mountains). The noise from the interstate is not too bad. I'm guessing you're about a 1/4 mile off the interstate and up on a hill. Nice park,full hookups, paved slabs, and I believe cable. Most of the sites are angled back ins so they're relatively easy to get into. Like all mtn. campgrounds though, they are packed in there.
We also stayed at Wilson's RV park. They've really come a long way with that park, but its right beside the interstate. Little noisy if you're trying to sit out and take a nap. You can find them both online. Good luck and enjoy Asheville. Its a fun place.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

If you are looking for someplace that is scenic and kind of off the beaten path, try this place....Moonshine Creek

Gilligan


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

You can also check out Poplar Point in the Raleigh/Durham area. I've never been there but my parents have been numerous times and they said it was really nice. Power and water only. Heavily wooded. Paved roads, nice pea gravel sites. Worth a look..


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

Mama Gerties is about 8 miles from downtown and a great place to stay.

Mr. C


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

Sorry , Mama Gerties is close to Ashville N. C.

Mr. C


----------

